# Help me choose my next bag!



## Solimar (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, so the thread title says it all. Help me decide on a new Coach bag to get:







Or:






OR:






Opinions?


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 6, 2007)

The first one def. I got it, maybe a little bigger than that. You will get alot of compliments and "OOO..where did u get it?" type of stuff.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 6, 2007)

The second bag. The first one is cute, but more of a spring/summer bag.


----------



## chloemisspretty (Sep 6, 2007)

The 1st one


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

1st one


----------



## princessmich (Sep 6, 2007)

I vote the 1st one too


----------



## Solimar (Sep 6, 2007)

Color opinions for fall?






Or the one I posted when I started the thread?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 6, 2007)

Get the one that has the white on it. The 1st set of pics that you posted. Get that 1st one.


----------



## Solimar (Sep 6, 2007)

White in the fall? I guess then that could carry me for different seasons as well. I am a black bag girl...I am scared, haha!

I think black is more versatile, but I have yet to expand my horizon's so to speak.


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 6, 2007)

The first bag with black or brown strap. I think that would be a good color for the fall.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Sep 6, 2007)

I love them alll


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 6, 2007)

i like the 2nd in your second post of pics, brown w/dark brown trim and from your first post, I like the 3rd one.


----------



## Solimar (Sep 6, 2007)

I like the brown with white &amp; the plain black. I just don't know of the one with white is fall/winterish...


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love the first one!


----------



## Solimar (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm partial to the first one as well. But white in the winter and fall?

Oh...






I like this, too...


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 6, 2007)

The first one is HOT!! fall or not, it's hot


----------



## Solimar (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, but is it "acceptable" for fall wear?


----------



## Ashley (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd go with the last one you posted!


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh...the last one looks really nice!


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 6, 2007)

I like the second one.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Sep 6, 2007)

1st one


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, why wouldn't it be?


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm more for the first Coach bag. Very cute and girlie!


----------



## Maysie (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the very first one you posted


----------



## Solimar (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the bag, but I have never done white in the fall -- haha.


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, so the thread title says it all. Help me decide on a new Coach bag to get:
http://www.coach.com/assets/product_...9_BKHAG_d2.jpg

Or:

http://www.coach.com/assets/product_...BBKBK-1_d2.jpg

OR:

http://www.coach.com/assets/product_...BBKBK-1_d2.jpg

Opinions?

I would pick the second one


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 8, 2007)

All of them!


----------



## Solimar (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, I am ordering the first one!

12 inches or 15 inches? Haha.15 isn't huge...so maybe that?


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice choice! I'm so ready for a new Coach bag myself! Christmas is coming sooner than I think though, as if my birthday!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Sep 8, 2007)

the first one in black. you can never go wrong with black


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2007)

i love the first one! my next one is that style, but the large one.


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 11, 2007)

The top one, for sure... I've always loved that bag.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 11, 2007)

Love love the 1st one


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

The 1st one!


----------



## karrieann (Sep 18, 2007)

congrats on your new bag!

i would have picked the last one myself. love the stitching and that pocket!

did you decide on the 12" or 15"? i'd go 15", so you better pick 12...lol!! ~wink~


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd say the first one.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 18, 2007)

the first one!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Sep 18, 2007)

2nd one i rekon



seems more versatile


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 18, 2007)

the first one is gorgeous.... I have 3 coach bags in that "white" color. mine is actually winter white. i get more compliments with white bags. i also love the first style in the color black. great choices. after seeing this thread i will need another.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 18, 2007)

FIRST ONEEE!!!!!

Get IT!!!


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 18, 2007)

1st one but in black would be my vote


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 19, 2007)

i am so lemming the carly bag now... i will have to get it. i needed a new coach bag, and that one totally fits my style... exactly. i think i will get black... but i love the on you got sooo much. i just wear black more, so it'll get more use.

is the larger one too big?

enjoy the bag!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 19, 2007)

yay im glad youre getting the first that would be my choice


----------



## Noonz (Sep 21, 2007)

th 1st one


----------



## Anthea (Sep 22, 2007)

I like like the 2nd one, they are all nice


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 22, 2007)

1st one, in any color strap it looks good!


----------



## Fashionluvver (Sep 29, 2007)

I Love bag number one in the largest size and any color but black.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 29, 2007)

oh i really like the 1st one!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the first one and people compliment me on it all the time. The is also a pair of Coach slides that match that bag perfectly--look around they are everywhere-about a 3 inch heel--look great with jeans.


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2008)

first one!


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 14, 2008)

The first one definitely!! I have no issues with while in fall, spring, summer, winter LOL!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 14, 2008)

Please take a note of the date when responding to threads! This is almost a year old, I'm sure she has chosen and bought a bag by now.


----------



## woow (Jul 26, 2008)

love the first one !!!!!!!!!


----------

